# الحمد لله، PMI-SP Pass



## عبدالقادر حجاج (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
كيف حال الجميع

اليوم الحمد لله نجحت فى امتحان ال PMI-SP لأكون بفضل الله تعالى الاول فى دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة الحاصل على كل شهادات معهد ادراة المشاريع على ال Project Level وهى شهادات PMP, PMI-RMP, PMI-SP حيث ان شهادة الPgMP ليست على ال Project level ولكن ال Program level

اتمنى ان ينفعنا الله بما علمنى وان يجعل ما تعلمته فى ميزان حسناتى باذن الله

فى انتظار اسئلتكم


----------



## Adil Al Zakwani (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف ألف مبروك أخي عبدالقادر


----------



## emofleh (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*الف مبروك*

الف مبروك
ممكن اعرف على ماذا كان التركيز في الإمتحان و ماهي المراجع التي اعتمدت عليها عند دراستك له.
ومهي نصائحك لنا ولا أخفيك ان امتحاني خلال هذا الشهر


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (14 ديسمبر 2009)

emofleh قال:


> الف مبروك
> ممكن اعرف على ماذا كان التركيز في الإمتحان و ماهي المراجع التي اعتمدت عليها عند دراستك له.
> ومهي نصائحك لنا ولا أخفيك ان امتحاني خلال هذا الشهر



اولا الله يبارك فيك
شوف انا هقولك بصراحة انا كنت متخيل ان الامتحان ده هيكون اسهل من الامتحانين اللى قبله اللى هما PMP, PMI-RMP وده بناءا على ان الشهادة لسه جديدة وكمان بناءا على نصائح الاخوة اللى دخلوا الامتحان هنا فى المنتدى
ولكن الحقيقة انه كان اصعب امتحان فيهم بالنسبة لى وده طبعا لعدة اسباب خاصة بطريقة تعاملى انا مع الموضوع بالاضافة الى ان ال PMI واضح انه عايز يخلى للشهادة شكل وقيمة مختلفة عن شهادة ال PSP لان ال PSP هى الاكثر شهرة وانتشارا ومن الصعب على الشهادة الجديدة بتاعة PMI انها تحل محلها الا من خلال تمييز شهادة ال PMI (ده اللى انا حسيته وانا بامتحن) 

ولكن اللى عايز اقوله لك هو

1- الاسئلة رغم ان فيها اسئلة كتير مباشرة وسهلة لكن فى اسئلة فلسفية كتير مش مفهومة وممكن تخليك تفقد تركيزك وده شئ المفروض يكون متوقع بس زى ما قلتلك عشان انا كنت متخيل ان الامتحان هيكون سهل فحصل معايا كده
2- التركيز على باب ال Communication فى الامتحان زيادة جدا، وده طبعا متوقع بس مش بالشكل المكثف ده
3- لازم تدور على كتب فيها تمارين عن طريقة حساب شبكة الانشطة بطريقة Precedence او ال Activity-On-Node مع العلم ان تقريبا ال PMI بدأ يستبعد اماما طريقة ال Activity-On-Arrow وكمان لازم تدور على مسائل فيها كل العلاقات مش بس ال FS لان معظم الكتب بتركز على العلاقة دى فى المسائل
4-بالنسبة لمصادر المذاكرة فهى تكاد تكون معدومة وخصوصا نماذج الاسئلة يعنى انا مثلا راسلت كذا شركة عاملين اعلانات عن انهم عندهم نماذج امتحانات عشان اشترى منهم ولكن للاسف معظمهم عامل اعلانات من غير ما يكون شغلهم جاهز وبالتالى طلبوا منى الانتظار بس ما كانش ينفع ، ولكن خلينى اقول لك انك ممكن تركز على الاتى
- ال PMBOK
- كتاب PMI Prcatice Standard for Scheduling
-تحل كل الاسئلة اللى تقع تحت ايدك عن باب ال Time Management مع التنويع يعنى حل Rita و Heldman و Head First بالاضافة للبحث عن اى كتاب بيتكلم عن ال CPM وتحل المسائل بتاعة الCPM اللى فيه، اسئلة الامتحان شبه الاسئلة دى بس مع تركيز اكتر على المسائل وكمان فلسفة عمل البرامج الزمنية واستخدامها وعموما لو انت مش بتشتغل Planner عمليا هتلاقى فيه مشاكل فى اسئلة كتير لكن لو انت Planner ان شاء الله هتلاقى الموضوع اسهل

5-الامتحان شأنه شأن امتحانات ال PMI بيركز على مفاهيم ال PMI وليس اى مفهوم اخر
6- طبعا لو انت PMP الموضوع هيكون اسهل بالنسبة لك
دى حاجات من اللى فى دماغى دلوقتى ولو انت عايز تسأل على حاجة معينة


----------



## managment (14 ديسمبر 2009)

1000Mabrook


----------



## jamilsy (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ عبد القادر
نبارك لكم نجاحكم , وأريد أن أسأل سؤالا أرجو أن لايثير استغرابك
سؤالي : ماهي شهادة pmp وماذا أكون قد تعلمت عند النجاح بها (أكيد أكون فهمت إدارة مشاريع) ولكن ماأريده بشيئ من التفصيل لو كان هذا ممكنا
وألف شكر


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مبارك أخى حصولك على الشهادة والى الأمام دائما


----------



## saryadel (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف مبروك الحصول علي الشهادة
و أتمني لك كل الخير


----------



## م الفا (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك للاخ الفاضل ونفع الله بعلمك المسلمين


----------



## بودى59 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك أخى عبد القادر 
والى الأمـــــــــــــــــــــــام


----------



## emofleh (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر عبدالقادر واتمنى لك التوفيق
لف نظري موضوع : " فلسفة عمل البرامج الزمنيه" مثل ماذا؟
وهل كانت في اسئله تشمل موضوع Risk، وكذلك موضوع Earned schedule ?


----------



## Jalmood (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك أخي الكريم ، بالتوفيق والى الامام.

أخوك


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (16 ديسمبر 2009)

emofleh قال:


> الف شكر عبدالقادر واتمنى لك التوفيق
> لف نظري موضوع : " فلسفة عمل البرامج الزمنيه" مثل ماذا؟
> وهل كانت في اسئله تشمل موضوع Risk، وكذلك موضوع Earned schedule ?



العفو يا باشا
بالنسبة للاسئلة الفلسفية يعنى اسئلة ماتبقاس فاهم هو بيسئل على ايه وتحس انه بيسأل على عموميات سهلة وصعية فى نفس الوقت
ال risk طبعا كان حاضر بوضوح
لكن earned schedule ماكانش فيه اسئلة


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك يا باشا 
اللة يوفقك و يسعدك
و الله انا فرحان كأنى أنا اللى نجحت فى الامتحان

كل عام و انت طيب للسنة الهجرية


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يخليك يا باشمهندس هندى
طمنى على اخبارك على الخاص
انا سامع ان الدنيا فى مصر مش متظبطة
وكل سنة وانت طيب يا باشا


----------



## a178r (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*1000 مبروك*

الف مبروك اخى عبد القادر
عندى بس استفسار و ارجو ان تدلنى
ان شاء الله هبدا كورس pmp و لا اعمل فى ادارة المشروعات و لكن خبرتى العملية 13 سنة ما بين مهندس مقاول و بين مهندس استشارى و اعمل فى ابو ظبى و ارغب فى العمل فى مجال ادارة المشروعات .
عايز نصايحك ايه الخطوات اللى ممكن اعملها و لما انتهى من الكورس هاخد البريمافيرا ان شاء الله و لو فيه كتب اشتريها و لا ايه
اخوك ـ م ـ أشرف عبد القادر


----------



## أهل الهمة (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك


----------



## amr (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك يابشمهندس عبد القادر رجالة بتروجت بتباركلك وخصوصا التخطيط مع أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## emofleh (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك مره ثانيه
هل كان في اسئله حسابيه عن resource scheduling & critical chain method?


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك النجاح سيد عبدالقادر .خطوة موفقة ان شاء الله في هذا الوقت حيث المشاريع قليلة والتنافس كبير.


----------



## مجدي مختار (30 ديسمبر 2009)

1000 Mabrook


----------

